# Lightroom 4.1 final now live



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2012)

The final release of Lightroom 4.1 is now available.  When you next open Lightroom, it should tell you that it's available, or you can download it directly from:


 Lightroom 4.1 – Windows – Mac
 ACR 7.1 for CS6 – Windows – Mac

Thank you for your patience through the frustrating days of 4.0.  Hopefully this will fix a lot of the performance issues that many users have been experiencing.  

There is still at least one known issue - applying Clarity early in your workflow, particularly when combined with noise reduction and/or sharpening, can cause a significant performance hit.  The fix for it needs more testing before it gets into the wild, so in the meantime, leaving clarity until later in your workflow should help.

There are sure to be other issues as well, but with the major issues of 4.0 out of the way, hopefully we can narrow down the leftovers more easily.  We look forward to hearing how you get on!


----------



## drmaxx (May 30, 2012)

Just installed from 4.0 to 4.1 and LOVE the chromatic aberration function.


----------



## Beer_Stalker (May 30, 2012)

After the update my CPU fan no longer doubles as a leaf blower 

Disappointed to see:
  no warning of unsupported audio steams (i.e. 5.1 DTS)
  no non-blurb book sizes (haven't they heard of ISO?)


----------



## donoreo (May 30, 2012)

Performance seems better right away, even compared to the 4.1 RC.  This is on a Mac and I have less time with the spinning beach ball.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (May 30, 2012)

Not happy with the reported Clarity issue since its part of my default import options. I will see how it affects me when I next do an import.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 30, 2012)

To be honest, Denis, I can't see any difference with Clarity applied earlier or later. Even in conjunction with NR and/or Sharpening....in fact things seem a little smoother than during the RC2. When using NR there was a noticeable impact into the smoothness of the Basic panel sliders, that seems to have improved in the 4.1 final.


----------



## yorkiemom (May 30, 2012)

Regarding the Clarity, do you mean use it at the end of one's workflow and it will be okay. Not sure what you mean by performance hit because I don't notice any problem with mine.


----------



## Jim Wilde (May 30, 2012)

The operative words are "*can *have a performance hit".....in which case leaving the clarity slider adjustment until the edit of the edit process should help. But if, like me, you don't see a problem then I suggest you just carry on as normal.


----------



## yorkiemom (May 30, 2012)

Thanks Jim! Appreciate the response.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2012)

Yep, absolutely spot on.  Some people are finding Clarity in PV2012 slows down the other sliders, but if it's not affecting you, that's great!


----------



## Dennis R (May 30, 2012)

I had been running 4.1RC2 on my MacBook and it worked fine but was really slow.    After upgrading to 4.1 I think I have a new MacBook.    The boost in
performance is amazing from rendering to adjustments.   Nice!

Dennis


----------



## Jimmsp (May 30, 2012)

I agree with the observations on a performance boost. 
I even started a couple of files with clarity, noise reduction, and CA all turned on before I adjusted the tone sliders.
I did not see any performance slowdown in the tone sliders.

Jim


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2012)

That's really good news!!!


----------



## Nicola Zingarelli (May 30, 2012)

After deleting .4 I have now re-installed it and upgraded to 4.1. Looks like evrything works decently, the only real issue I have noticed after a very short use is that the clone tool can become extreeeeeeemely slow if you have already played with other sliders. I'm not sure about the sequence of sliders that might reduce the performance but if I start with the clone tool first things run pretty smoothly, any idea?

ciao

Nicola


----------



## DAYMX5 (May 30, 2012)

I had trouble with my back-ups after upgrading.  I had to hit retry twice before it finally worked.


----------



## MarkNicholas (May 31, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Yep, absolutely spot on.  Some people are finding Clarity in PV2012 slows down the other sliders, but if it's not affecting you, that's great!



Is the clarity slider issue only when you change clarity after import from the default setting. How about if you just changed the default setting. Is there still an issue ?


----------



## Mark Sirota (May 31, 2012)

No, any positive clarity will cause it, doesn't matter how it got applied. (If it happens for you at all, that is -- it apparently doesn't happen for everyone).


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 1, 2012)

Ok time to upgrade this weekend.


----------



## Ed Okie (Jun 1, 2012)

The latest update of LR appears to finally... at long last, fix the long-lasting and notorious "operation speed" issues. Night and day difference from the prior updated version(s) that basically provided zero relief. In the past two days I've run reasonably large batches (55, then 49) of full-rez Raw files coming from a Canon 50D, then with the 7D. No significant problems with either. Slider controls now seem far more linear, less jerky, less extreme... smoother (as they should be). Clarity - is once again a highly valued tool and appears very useful. Overall operation speed appears to now let us go back to the core job at hand: post-processing, not that of trying to use an unworkable and intrusive piece of software. Of added note: Installation of a high-end video card the prior week made no difference (on a relatively high-end system to begin with), it was a last-gasp effort to fix LR, get back to production. Clearly it was a software issue... and it lingered long. Months ago I bought what I and everyone assumed was "the final edition." Unknowingly we became "beta testers" - much to everyone's chagrin!


----------



## JimHess43 (Jun 2, 2012)

No, it is in the Lens Corrections section, and you need to select Color at the top of that section in order to see the chromatic aberration checkbox and de-fringe controls.


----------



## simax (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks a million Victoria for keeping on the case and letting us all know about the 4.1 upgrade: compared with LR 3.6,   LR4.1 is using about 1.5 GB more RAM on my machine to process similar tasks (eg import and preview generation)  :  not too much of a problem as it's clearly more feature-rich with book module etc... BUT.... speed issue is definitely improved! exporting files now takes about 10 secs a file, just as good as 3.6 on my macbook pro with 8GB RAM: develop adjustments (reason for buying) seem nice and quick : but, as you advise, it's really interesting that when I apply clarity at the  start of my workflow then performance really starts to suffer noticeably, especially when using the clone tool : literally five second delay for clone to be made : but without clarity set early on, clone is nice and quick. Sounds like the Adobe guys are getting somewhere with this one!  Thankyou again Victoria for all you are doing : the only Queen who deserves feting this Jubilee weekend is the Lightroom Queen!!:angel:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 2, 2012)

That is good news Simax.  And of course, knowing where to look (Clarity) for the leftover speed issues means they stand a much better chance of fixing those now too!


----------



## Gene_mtl (Jun 2, 2012)

Unfortunately, my only beef with LR4 hasn't been fixed -- the broken Auto-Tone.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 2, 2012)

Gene_mtl said:


> Unfortunately, my only beef with LR4 hasn't been fixed -- the broken Auto-Tone.


If I considered the Autotone an end point instead of a starting point, I would be shoulder to shoulder with you.  For me AutoTone usually over exposes 1-2 stops. Frustratingly though, sometimes it works and sometimes it underexposes.  I haven't figured out a pattern. 

In LR3 I used AutoTone and nudged sliders from that result.  So AutoTone was never an end point.  I still use auto tone, now with LR4 I need to do more follow  up work than I did in LR3.  
Hopefully we will see something in LR4.2 or 4.3.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 2, 2012)

Well, there certainly seems to have been some changes, largely for the better, in that area. It may still be 'broken', though less so than in the 4.0 release (or even the 4.1RC). Have a look at this thread, from about post number 26 onwards.

Certainly on the few images I've tried the under/over exposure seems less dramatic.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (May 30, 2012)

The final release of Lightroom 4.1 is now available.  When you next open Lightroom, it should tell you that it's available, or you can download it directly from:


 Lightroom 4.1 – Windows – Mac
 ACR 7.1 for CS6 – Windows – Mac

Thank you for your patience through the frustrating days of 4.0.  Hopefully this will fix a lot of the performance issues that many users have been experiencing.  

There is still at least one known issue - applying Clarity early in your workflow, particularly when combined with noise reduction and/or sharpening, can cause a significant performance hit.  The fix for it needs more testing before it gets into the wild, so in the meantime, leaving clarity until later in your workflow should help.

There are sure to be other issues as well, but with the major issues of 4.0 out of the way, hopefully we can narrow down the leftovers more easily.  We look forward to hearing how you get on!


----------



## Gene_mtl (Jun 2, 2012)

clee01l said:


> If I considered the Autotone an end point instead of a starting point, I would be shoulder to shoulder with you.  For me AutoTone usually over exposes 1-2 stops. Frustratingly though, sometimes it works and sometimes it underexposes.  I haven't figured out a pattern.
> 
> In LR3 I used AutoTone and nudged sliders from that result.  So AutoTone was never an end point.  I still use auto tone, now with LR4 I need to do more follow  up work than I did in LR3.
> Hopefully we will see something in LR4.2 or 4.3.



Cletus: You and I are on the same page with this. (In my case, I find it tends to under-expose.) My complaint is I find use of Auto-Tone so far off the mark that it is basically useless.  The amount of work I find I need after is as much as if I hadn't used the preset to begin with.    I'm seriously thinking that I'm better off sticking with LR2.7 until they fix the auto-tone.  (If that ever happens.)


----------



## clee01l (Jun 2, 2012)

AutoTone is a convenience. That is all. Here's how I use it now:
My Import Preset uses a "Basic Develop Preset" that I have created.  In that Develop Preset I apply AutoTone.  Now when I go into develop, I immediately move the exposure slider down at least one full stop.  I also now need to reduce the Whites adjustment  by ~20 points.  From this point I can usually begin tweaking the Highlights and Shadows to handle any clipping. Adjusting the Exposure and the Whites are all I need to do to fix the Autotone. 

The fact that your Canon underexposes and my Pentax is overexposed with AutoTone is unsettling. I would think the AutoTone Function would behave the same with all camera models.


----------



## donoreo (Jun 3, 2012)

I am finding Auto Tone MUCH better than it was in the RC.  It is a starting point, sometimes I use it and go from there, sometimes I reset and start on my own.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 4, 2012)

MarkNicholas said:


> Ok time to upgrade this weekend.



Ok I down loaded 4.1 and am now up and running with my 30 day trial. I initially started with my working catalogue and played around with the photos from my last shoot. I then upgraded my master catalogue and played around with a number of random photos. Here are my impressions so far.

1. I didn't realise that with the PV2010 applied LR still has the old tone sliders. The new sliders only appear after you convert to PV2012. When you convert back to PV2010. The PV2010 version appears to be like a snap shot before conversion. Is that correct ?
2. When I converted photos to PV2012 it was hit and miss on how the photos appeared. In general the PV2012 photos had less contrast and some were almost blown out completely. There did not appear to be any consistant pattern to this. I wonder what criteria LR4.1 applies when converting to PV2012.
3. I noticed that with photos that had a medium tone curve applied in PV2010, the tone curve reverted to linear when converted to PV2012.
4. The new sliders in PV2012 do take a little getting used to but I can tell that I will soon adapt. It is also clear that they are more powerful that the PV2010 sliders.
5. Performance was not an issue but LR4.1 is definitely a touch sluggish compare to LR3.6.
6. I found the exposure slider to be quite course compared to the other sliders.
7. Contrary to reports I found that Auto-tone gives quite a good rendition (particularly on landscapes) and was a good starting point for further development.  

Overall I was quite pleased but not blown away


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 4, 2012)

With respect to the tone curve in 3. we're told it's more or less the same curve as before under the hood, with a new name. 'Linear is the new medium'


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 4, 2012)

Re 1: not a snapshot as such, simply that you now have a choice of three different engines to process your images (PV2003,2010,2012). New images by default will come in with 2012, but you can always take them into the earlier PVs by selecting the option in the Camera Calibration panel.

Re 2: Although Adobe have done their best, they will freely admit that updating a previously developed PV2010 image to PV2012 will not always give optimal results as there is no direct mapping from old controls to new. I've found it generally better to Reset a selected PV2010 image, effectively starting over with PV2012 but retaining all the PV2010 work and history. Then I can try developing it from scratch using PV2012 to see if I can get better results....often I can.


----------



## baruribucuresti (Aug 23, 2012)

Very impressed by the latest version


----------



## Unbroken Chain (Aug 29, 2012)

Folks,

I am new to this forum and new to Lightroom -- I've had LR 4.0 for about two months and love it.  I purchased it from amazon.com and have been using it almost every day to "develop" scans of my old Kodachrome slides and organize the same photos into catalogs.  About every other time I boot up LR 4.0 it asks me to download 4.1 (I haven't done so yet).  Additionally, I get a warning message when I publish from LR to Flikr that it won't work until I download the "new version" (but it works anyway).  So, I was thinking of downloading 4.1 but I have a few basic/newbie questions:

- do I have to remove LR 4.0 before downloading 4.1?
- will there be any impact to my catalog or loss of pictures/data, or will 4.1 automatically pick up my catalog from 4.0? (read: I'm scared of losing two months of work!)
- do I have to pay for 4.1?  As I said above, I paid for 4.0 (full price) and if I have to purchase 4.1 I may not download it.

Thanks in advance for your advice!

UC


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi welcome to the forum.

Quick answers:

No
No
No

Longer answers:

No, the upgrade will automatically replace the existing version. The only thing you might have to do, if you pin the LR icon to the taskbar, will be to remove the old one (it'll change to a blank icon) and pin the new one again.

No, the upgrade will pick up exactly where you left off.

No, all "dot" releases will be free to existing "paid up" members. The only time you'll need to pay again is when/if you eventually upgrade to LR5.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 29, 2012)

UC,

Welcome to the forums!

No, no, and no. Just download and install, and you'll be good to go. 

You only have to pay for major releases, so you won't need to pay for an upgrade until 5.0, and that's at probably a year away, at least.

Hal


----------



## Unbroken Chain (Aug 29, 2012)

Jim, thanks for the quick reply.  You have set my mind at ease and I will download 4.1 in the next few days.

UC


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 29, 2012)

I downloaded LR 4.1 quite a while ago. Do I have to download again? The one I downloaded initially seems to work fine..



Victoria Bampton said:


> The final release of Lightroom 4.1 is now available.  When you next open Lightroom, it should tell you that it's available, or you can download it directly from:
> 
> 
> Lightroom 4.1 – Windows – Mac
> ...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 29, 2012)

No. Check the date of that post....30th May.


----------



## Sodapop (Aug 29, 2012)

*Apoligies*

Sorry, didn't see the date on your message. It popped up on the top of my list.




Victoria Bampton said:


> The final release of Lightroom 4.1 is now available.  When you next open Lightroom, it should tell you that it's available, or you can download it directly from:
> 
> 
> Lightroom 4.1 – Windows – Mac
> ...


----------



## Jim Wilde (Aug 29, 2012)

No worries, it can be confusing when older threads are suddenly rekindled like that.


----------



## Unbroken Chain (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey I downloaded 4.1 successfully last night with no problems.  I only had a few minutes to "road test" the new version afterward, but everything seems fine, and as Hal and Jim stated above, there were no issues with my existing catalog.  Thanks everyone!


----------

